# Average warranty for interior painting



## saucedo80 (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Guys. just wanted to know whats the average warranty for interior painting jobs


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

I just decided to up mine to two years (I mean like just, it's still in draft form)
I've been using one year, and that's what the guys in my area use
I noticed some of the guys on the boards here use a two year
(in fact there's a thread about two weeks ago when I asked about the warranty call back figures for a two year warranty-looks like it's not an issue)
I sure don't have any concerns with my work not holding up, so it seemed like a good idea


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I've never had an interior paint problem and offer no warrantee. I also don't paint for a living, just the stuff that involves remods.


----------



## prolinefinishes (Nov 20, 2005)

I have not yet offered any kind of warranty on my work. 
As far as an explanation to why, its pretty simple. I do the job the way it is supposed to be done per the paint mfg's spec. If i mess up i pay for it.

I have gone back many times and fixed, for free, drywall problems where something needed to be painted. nail pops, cracking, shotty tape jobs, whatever. Usually as a curtousey. But not always

If there is problems with cracking, peeling, whatever than it is a mfg. issue not an application issue. I will gladly repaint at a price (not free!) and they can take up the cost of re-do with the paint mfg. 

I used to work at SW corp. in Cleveland. I have heard some crazy things from customers wanting to be paid for user errors claiming them to be mfg. error.

Point is, if there really is a paint issue, I have known SW to cover any damage to the customer. This is just my experience though. If you paint your corvette with latex semi-gloss and it all comes off in the car wash?....Don't expect the mfg. to cover your losses. 
If you do good work and follow instructions during application, then there should be very little need, if any, to offer a warranty where you could end up loosing your profit due to something that is not your fault.


Steve


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Average warranty around here, 1 yr. workmanship.
My warranty, 2 yrs.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Standard tail light? For as far as you can see the tail lights?:cheesygri jk

Bob


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

prolinefinishes said:


> I have not yet offered any kind of warranty on my work.
> As far as an explanation to why, its pretty simple. I do the job the way it is supposed to be done per the paint mfg's spec. If i mess up i pay for it.
> 
> If you do good work and follow instructions during application, then there should be very little need, if any, to offer a warranty where you could end up loosing your profit due to something that is not your fault.
> ...


You should be putting a lifetime warranty in writing to your customers, since basically you are saying you already do anyways. The paint warranty falls under the manufacturers warranty, your warranty covers your labor.

You're missing a great selling and marketing opportunity. Basically in business I say never give a customer anything for free unless you tell them they are getting it, if not the only person who thinks you are doing anything out of the ordinary is you.:thumbdown


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

"Basically in business I say never give a customer anything for free unless you tell them they are getting it, if not the only person who thinks you are doing anything out of the ordinary is you."

Thinking back many years, these are great words of wisdom 
that should be followed religiously by anyone in the contracting business


----------

